# New 'Alien' Film Gets Greenlight



## Daf57 (Feb 19, 2015)

Neill Blomkamp (District 9) directed and Ridley Scott Produced - "should" be good! 

New 'Alien' Film Gets Greenlight | Rolling Stone

(sorry if dupe!)


----------



## wankerness (Feb 19, 2015)

It should be as good as Elysium and Exodus: Gods and Kings, anyway.


----------



## myrtorp (Feb 19, 2015)

This makes me happy


----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 19, 2015)

Please don't suck Please don't suck Please don't suck


----------



## technomancer (Feb 19, 2015)

Given the stunningly intelligent premise of District 9 (alien battery leaks and turns oppressive alien ghetto administrator into alien) I am dreading this  I know some people really liked District 9, but to me it just felt like they wanted to make a political allegory and wrapped a poor sci-fi script around it.

Even the concept art for this, while looking cool, doesn't make a lot of sense. Seriously, a xenomorph pilot space suit?


----------



## yingmin (Feb 19, 2015)

technomancer said:


> I know some people really liked District 9, but to me it just felt like they wanted to make a political allegory and wrapped a poor sci-fi script around it.



Honestly, it was so ham-fisted it was barely even an allegory.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 19, 2015)

Considering all the allegory is about apartheid, a subject which 95% of people in the US know literally nothing about (I know I'd never heard a word about it until the movie came out), it wasn't very distracting. That movie got largely extremely positive reviews and it worked as an action/sci-fi movie on its own merits. The apartheid thing is just used as a setting for the movie, it isn't the entire point of it, since by the second half of the movie it's practically just a buddy cop movie crossed with Cronenberg's "The Fly." 

Elysium, on the other hand...


----------



## wat (Feb 19, 2015)

i seriously hope none of that concept art has anything to do with the film because it looks stupid as shit


----------



## ferret (Feb 19, 2015)

This franchise ended in 1986 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Explorer (Feb 19, 2015)

ferret said:


> This franchise ended in 1986 as far as I'm concerned.



Yeah, but Weaver might be hot in...






nvm....


----------



## wankerness (Feb 19, 2015)

I like Alien 3, both in the theatrical and director's cut versions. It's nowhere near as good as the first two but it has some effective scenes and had some good ideas and it sure LOOKS good if nothing else.

I have never really watched Alien Resurrection, I saw most of it on TV a couple times and watched the DVD once using probably 2/3 of my attention and feel like I've seen the whole thing but I am not familiar enough with it to say I've given it a fair shot. It has its supporters. I hated what I saw 

Prometheus worked for me, I know everyone hates it and says it's full of plot holes and stuff, but I liked it and I think it's beautiful visually and has a lot of good, interesting plot ideas. It also has the benefit of some good performances and moderately interesting characters (Noomi Rapace, Michael Fassbender, Idris Elba, Charlize Theron). It of course also contains garbagey supporting characters and some truly moronic dialogue (I'm a world class scientist who uses "because I believe" as the foundation of my arguments!!!) and plot developments. But yeah, I watched it a couple times and liked it equally both times. 

Aliens Vs Predator 1 and 2 don't count. Though, the second one is kind of fun in a splatter movie sense. It's like a zero budget slasher movie starring aliens and predators, or something.


----------



## asher (Feb 20, 2015)

The best thing that happened to the series post Aliens is the Aliens vs. Predator game series. 2 holds a very special place in my heart.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 20, 2015)

as much as i love the aliens series...those pics kinda look ridiculous.

i too hope it doesnt suck...


----------



## wankerness (Feb 20, 2015)

That pic is just concept art Blomkamp did for fun on his own a long time ago, as are the others out there (there's one of Hicks). I wouldn't be surprised if Sigourney Weaver won't even appear in it and none of it gets used. He said himself he was just "mucking about."


----------



## naw38 (Feb 20, 2015)

Baby, I'm on the microphone with a black alien arm
.... up your brain soos 'n ill kop stamp
Fok!
Like my ....in name was Neil Blomkamp!!!

Fok yes! I love this guy's films. Plus I never got into the Alien franchise in any major way(there was a bit where some dudes are swimming through a kitchen and there's like, an alien, right? That's all I remember), so I'm not going to be nostalgically biased against the film. 

On a rated note - Chappie comes out next month. Next level zef, y'all.


----------



## ferret (Feb 20, 2015)

I enjoyed Prometheus for what it was... but I refuse to consider it "canon"...


----------



## wankerness (Feb 20, 2015)

Ridley Scott said the Prometheus sequel wouldn't have any traditional Alien things in it and instead would go more in the direction of the engineers, so I guess it's moving away from being a prequel even more than the first did. I'm interested to see it, I think they'll probably make more of an effort on the script since 99% of the complaints about the first were about the writing (and that screenwriter basically ran fleeing from the sequel after all the hate mail he got!).


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 20, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Ridley Scott said the Prometheus sequel wouldn't have any traditional Alien things in it and instead would go more in the direction of the engineers, so I guess it's moving away from being a prequel even more than the first did.


So if this has nothing to do with _Prometheus_, then what is the point?...

It's going to f***ing suck. I'm calling it.



ferret said:


> This franchise ended in 1986 as far as I'm concerned.


Ditto.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 20, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Ridley Scott said the Prometheus sequel wouldn't have any traditional Alien things in it and instead would go more in the direction of the engineers, so I guess it's moving away from being a prequel even more than the first did. I'm interested to see it, I think they'll probably make more of an effort on the script since 99% of the complaints about the first were about the writing (and that screenwriter basically ran fleeing from the sequel after all the hate mail he got!).



For me, if they do a good job telling more of the engineers story, which we first saw in Alien, that would be a nice addition to the universe. We know next to nothing about these folks. And if they can somehow eventually tie it all together down to their craft landing on LV-426 by the third flick, I would be truly impressed, but i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Rosal76 (Feb 20, 2015)

wankerness said:


> I like Alien 3,



+ 1,000,000.

I love Alien 3. I like the fact that the producers/writers decided not to release another, "gung-ho/millions of rounds/explosions/Aliens everywhere" style movie. Aliens already did that and made good money. I also like the fact that the movie shows us, that our hero, Ripley, (Sigourney Weaver) can be broken down in spirit. Though she rises to the occassion, it was a very dark journey for her in this movie.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 20, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> So if this has nothing to do with _Prometheus_, then what is the point?...



It is a sequel to prometheus, not a prequel to alien, basically. Prometheus was initially announced as a prequel and included that proto-alien thing that got burned up at the end, as well as the space jockey. The sequel will develop what was seen in prometheus instead of trying to build more of a bridge between prometheus and alien.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Considering "Prometheus" being the worst film I've seen in 5 decades BAR NONE, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## 3074326 (Feb 25, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> Considering "Prometheus" being the worst film I've seen in 5 decades BAR NONE, I'm not optimistic.



Have you only watched like 3 movies? I get not liking it, but the worst movie in 5 decades? lol

If this sequel is more the level of quality of District 9 than Elysium, I'll be happy.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 25, 2015)

3074326 said:


> Have you only watched like 3 movies? I get not liking it, but the worst movie in 5 decades? lol


I've seen a lot of really bad movies, but I haven't seen very many that made me as angry as Prometheus did.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2015)

3074326 said:


> Have you only watched like 3 movies? I get not liking it, but the worst movie in 5 decades? lol
> 
> If this sequel is more the level of quality of District 9 than Elysium, I'll be happy.



District 9 was ok. Elysium was terrible.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe I should try and explain myself on the "prometheus/worst film ever" thing so that I don't come across as just a pretentious f...er. 

There was no story. None of it made any sense. Coupled to the fact that every single character was completely unlikeable (I cheered as each one died, and was sad at the end for those who survived) and you have the makings of a terrible film. But here's why it's the WORST.

It was a complete ripoff of the original in almost every single detail. By the same guy who created alien?  Oh man.....I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but that is a suckers-punch.

Yeah some the visuals were good, yeah Charlize Theron is easy on the eyes. So what? I'm embarrassed I watched the whole thing.


----------



## ferret (Feb 25, 2015)

BLOMKAMP&#8216;S ALIEN MOVIE WILL IGNORE ALIEN 3 AND RESURRECTION

Apparently, this movie will be a sequel to Aliens (1987), and ignore Alien 3's existence...?


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2015)

That's interesting.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Feb 25, 2015)

The original Alien is one of my all time favorite films. Aliens was decent as an action movie but I felt like James Cameron kind of shit on the established universe, by taking a claustrophobic horror movie based almost entirely on atmosphere and made it a puppet show with guns. Alien 3 had an interesting atmosphere but lackluster writing, and uninteresting characters. 

This seems like another action-fest based on an uber cool premise that will ultimately pale in comparison to the original. 

I am glad however that this movie will be helmed by someone who both seems to love sci-fi in general, and grew up loving the source material. That being said, Elysium was set in an interesting world but ultimately was just another shoot 'em up. I did like District 9 quite a bit, granted I saw it once however long ago it came out. 

(This post was originally just going to read "Interesting...hope it's done right." I tend to rant a bit about my nerd shit.)


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 25, 2015)

Still, "Aliens" was epic in it's own right. Still had that grit and scifi awe to it. Weaver was snubbed and should have gotten the oscar. Maybe a little much with the blowin-up-aliens but well acted, interesting, some comic relief and just generally well made.

Created one of the best "bad guys" in history. Nothing happened to the cat (  ) and "Hudson" is in the upper tier of best characters.


----------



## Splenetic (Feb 26, 2015)

Alien franchise should have paid attention to the comic books after Aliens, cause those books are some of the best Alien related stuff, period. I too like Alien 3, and even the last one grew on me, but they don't compare to the awesomeness of the comics.


----------



## Edika (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes the comics had really interesting story lines, not sure how much of it could be translated on the screen but some of them were really dark and the aliens weren't the worst creatures portrayed there...


----------



## wankerness (Feb 26, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> It was a complete ripoff of the original in almost every single detail. By the same guy who created alien?  Oh man.....I may not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but that is a suckers-punch.



I can't disagree with the rest of your post, but this makes NO sense. There's almost no similarity in plot or visual style between prometheus and alien apart from the ship, which is intended as a call-back to the one in the original (showing what the space jockey was). The look of the movie is completely different, it's a lot icier and gray/blue instead of the slimy, black look of the original. It's got tons of desolate outdoor settings, like the opening with the waterfall, while the original was almost entirely claustrophobic, dark and foggy.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 26, 2015)

It's always difficult to make a sequel to an epic.
I seem to receive doubtful precognitions about trying to extend the Alien series..
Sometimes concepts are better left to remain in their state of epic magic.
Hopefully noone will ever try to sequel Blade Runner.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 26, 2015)

Too many classic suspense, horror, and sci-fi films spun off terrible franchises. I'm neither hot nor cold about the Alien franchise, but the first film was iconic.

I might see this and I might not. I need more information about before I decide. I was not going to see Prometheus, until I heard some really rave reviews about it, then I saw it and meh - it wasn't bad, but not as good as I was lead to believe it would be. If this ends up being a direct sequel to Prometheus, I'll pass.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 27, 2015)

vansinn said:


> Hopefully noone will ever try to sequel Blade Runner.


Funny you should mention that. I only just saw that movie for the first time a couple weeks ago, and as I was watching it, it saddened me to think how much WORSE that movie would look if they made it today.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 27, 2015)

Infinite neg reps for dissin' on "Blade Runner"


----------



## wankerness (Feb 28, 2015)

Coincidentally, they just announced that the director for the blade runner sequel is going to be the guy who did Prisoners. It will probably be better than if Ridley Scott directed it, anyway. I bet it won't be that great, but I'll watch it. I don't mind needless sequels/reboots as long as there's something interesting in them, I still find them worth watching even if they're not particularly good. Ex Robocop, Prometheus.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 28, 2015)

pushpull7 said:


> Infinite neg reps for dissin' on "Blade Runner"



Nobody in this thread dissed Blade Runner.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 28, 2015)

yingmin said:


> Nobody in this thread dissed Blade Runner.



Good thing they did away with negative reps.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 28, 2015)

I never gave out neg reps no matter what. 

But maybe I misunderstood you? Then I'll not need to hire that hitman


----------



## Force (Mar 1, 2015)

The Alien franchise is supreme, I felt Alien 3 was the most terrifying movie of all time, the atmosphere is so dark & helpless, amazing movie.

I still haven't seen Prometheus, I had it on a portable hard drive but it didn't work, I went to watch it at a mates place but his dvd player shit itself, then I bought the disc & when I got home, the disc was scratched beyond use. I guess I'm not meant to see it


----------



## naw38 (Mar 1, 2015)

So, all of this made me decide to get around to watching Alien. It was pretty good. Had some pretty ....ing dodgy ADR in there, which made me feel slightly better about my brief attempts at filmmaking. 

Guess I'm gonna have to go ahead and watch the rest of them, then.


----------



## groverj3 (Mar 2, 2015)

I actually liked District 9 AND Elysium. So sue me 

Looking forward to this!


----------



## wankerness (Mar 2, 2015)

I liked Elysium a lot more than most people seemed to, it was nice to see an action/sci-fi movie that was a hard R, hadn't seen one of those since like the 90s (besides DREDD of course). The scene where the guy's head regenerated was classic.


----------

